# Pulsar body kit



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

Alright, i've given up on building a performance pulsar (might do a Neo VVL SR20VE swap later) so now im ready to build this car for show... the interior i have covered, but the exterior is the bitch part. does nebody know what car has a close fitting body kit???????????? since there is no kits for the car. one of my buddies says if i get a close fitting kit he can work with that and retro-fit it onto my car for a shit load cheaper then making a one-off kit.... the same buddy of mine and i are starting a line of Pulsar OEM carbon fiber hoods if anybody is interested hit me up with a PM please.

Chris


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

What kind of Pulsar do you have? Your sig says 89 Pulsar. The second generation (87-90) and third (NX Coupe) (91-93) have bodykits available. If you have the first generation model (83-86) like I do and you make a kit fit on it please let me know what you used. If it turns out good I'd like to see a picture of it.


----------



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

hey i have an 89 pulsar. but i know sum1 that said he can work sum fiberglass around the stock front rear and sides.. to make a add on body kit. you said they have body kits for my gen pulsar... where can i find it?


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

Jetspeed.


----------

